
A truly serverless web (a fireside chat about the Beaker browser) - pfraze
https://red-badger.com/blog/2018/3/26/a-truly-serverless-web-a-fire-side-chat-with-viktor-and-paul-frazee
======
trisimix
Thats gnarly

